# Slow computer and high CPU usage



## GingerL (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm trying to help my husband with his computer since he's been getting increasingly frustrated with it. The CPU is running at 100% most of the time, and his programs are locking up, especially iTunes. I tried to run all of the programs listed in the sticky thread, but I didn't have much luck. I tried the DDS program, but the files did not open up at the end. So I ran the RSIT program that I read about in another thread. I couldn't get the GMER program to work at all. It kept freezing, even when I hadn't touched anything. I tried it several times.

Here is the Hijack This log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:28:11 PM, on 10/21/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe
C:\Program Files\CE\CovenantEyes.exe
C:\Program Files\CE\CovenantEyesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Users\The Lockamy\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDFpas] C:\LingLink\PDFpas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EEventManager] C:\PROGRA~1\EPSONS~1\EVENTM~1\EEventManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NMSVC] C:\Program Files\CE\CovenantEyes.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON622D32] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIEKA.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S3572.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nmnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V7 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor7.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 7.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Auth Service - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\authServer.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: EpsonBidirectionalService - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\eEBAPI\eEBSVC.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: SlingAgentService - Sling Media Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sling Media\SlingAgent\SlingAgentService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 12515 bytes

I also ran the RSIT program that I saw mentioned in another thread when someone else could not run DDS. I am attaching the info.txt and log.txt files below.

I appreciate any help!


----------



## GingerL (Aug 12, 2003)

Btt


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That computer appears to be a HP laptop.

What's its model name and model number?

What's the product number(P/N) on the sticker?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GingerL (Aug 12, 2003)

That computer appears to be a HP laptop.

What's its model name and model number? HP Pavilion 6000

What's the product number(P/N) on the sticker? GA386UA#ABA


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

GingerL said:


> That computer appears to be a HP laptop.
> 
> What's its model name and model number? HP Pavilion 6000
> 
> What's the product number(P/N) on the sticker? GA386UA#ABA


According to that product number, that laptop is actually a *HP Pavilion dv6452se* model.

Here is the support site for it - which I suggest you add and save in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

According to its product specifications section, it came with Windows Vista Home Premium(32-bit) and 2 GB of RAM.

It doesn't support more than 2 GB of RAM, so you have no option to add more.

The recovery disc kit for that laptop is dated July 2007, so I doubt that HP still has it available for purchase.

It appears to be available for purchase here for $27.00 plus shipping.

Unless you already have a recovery disc kit for it, I advise you to purchase one.

If the built-in recovery partition becomes damaged or corrupted, or if you need to replace the hard drive in that laptop, you'll need the recovery disc kit to get it up-and-running again.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in the order listed:

--------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, then type in

*%temp%*

and then click OK.

Click Start - Run, then type in

*c:\windows\temp*

and then click OK.

Once those 2 temp folders appear and you can view their contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside them.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

After you're done, restart the computer.

--------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GingerL (Aug 12, 2003)

Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
Activation Assistant for the 2007 Microsoft Office suites
Adobe Acrobat 8.3.1 Standard
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop Elements 7.0
Adobe Reader X (10.1.1)
Adobe Shockwave Player
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Bonjour
Conexant HD Audio
Covenant Eyes
Cozi Outlook Toolbar
D3DX10
Epson Event Manager
EPSON Scan
EPSON WorkForce 600 Series Printer Uninstall
EpsonNet Config V3
EpsonNet Print
ESU for Microsoft Vista
GearDrvs
Google Earth
Google Update Helper
Google Updater
HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Active Support Library 32 bit components
HP Active Support Library 32 bit components
HP Doc Viewer
HP Easy Setup - Frontend
HP Help and Support
HP Quick Launch Buttons 6.20 B1
HP QuickPlay 3.2
HP Total Care Advisor
HP User Guides 0082
HP Wireless Assistant
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) Network Connections Drivers
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 14
Junk Mail filter update
LinguaLinks Library
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Publisher 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Runtime
Mozilla Firefox 7.0.1 (x86 en-US)
MSCU for Microsoft Vista
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB941833)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
muvee autoProducer 6.0
Norton 360 Premier Edition
Norton Security Scan
OGA Notifier 2.0.0048.0
Photodex Presenter
PowerCinema NE for Everio
PowerDirector Express
PowerProducer
Quicken 2008
Quicken Converter
QuickTime
Roxio Activation Module
Roxio Creator Audio
Roxio Creator Basic v9
Roxio Creator Copy
Roxio Creator Data
Roxio Creator EasyArchive
Roxio Creator Tools
Roxio Express Labeler 3
Roxio MyDVD Basic v9
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2345043)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2345043)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2553074)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2553089)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2553089)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2553089)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2553090)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2553090)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2584063)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2584063)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2584063)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2446708)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB2553073)
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB979441)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB2535818)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (KB2464623)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB2284697)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2344993)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2344993)
Segoe UI
Skype Click to Call
Skype™ 5.5
SlingPlayer
SlingPlayer
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 8
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
TreeSize Free V2.3.3
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 System (KB2539530)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 System (KB2539530)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 System (KB2539530)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB980729)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB2583910)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB963677)
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB963667)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB2596560)
Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Second Edition Runtime
Windows Driver Package - OPTO ELECTRONICS CO.,LTD (optousb) Ports (06/02/2008 2.0.5.5)
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live MIME IFilter
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live Remote Client
Windows Live Remote Client Resources
Windows Live Remote Service
Windows Live Remote Service Resources
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Did you complete the instructions in the first part of post #6?

A large buildup of temp files can cause various problems, so it's a good idea to keep them cleaned out on a regular basis.

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX* needs to be updated to *Adobe Flash Player ActiveX 11.0.1.152*

*Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin* needs to be updated to *Adobe Flash Player Plugin 11.0.1.152*

*Java(TM) 6 Update 14* needs to be updated to *Java Runtime Environment 6 Update 29*

Click the green icon with the white arrow at each site to download and save the update.

Once that's done, close all open windows first, then install them.

The new version will overwrite and replace the old version, so there's no need to uninstall the old version first.

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free 1.51.2.1300* should be installed.

*SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 5.0.0.1134* should be installed.

These 2 programs allow you to scan for and remove any buildup of malware, spyware, rogues, hijackers, etc. in that computer.

Run a quick scan once a week(after you first update the definition files), then select and remove everything they find.

-------------------------------------------------------------

The startup load needs some trimming down, but that can until later.

-------------------------------------------------------------

If you're not aware of it, the SP3 upgrade for Microsoft Office 2007 was released yesterday.

Windows Update will probably alert you to it in the near future.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GingerL (Aug 12, 2003)

flavallee said:


> Did you complete the instructions in the first part of post #6? Yes. I did. I'm completing every step one by one, just responding as necessary with requested info.
> 
> A large buildup of temp files can cause various problems, so it's a good idea to keep them cleaned out on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After you complete the instructions in post #8 and have restarted the computer, start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GingerL (Aug 12, 2003)

I've completed all of the steps above and run HiJackThis again. Here is the log file:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:21:18 PM, on 10/29/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe
C:\Program Files\CE\CovenantEyes.exe
C:\Program Files\CE\CovenantEyesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\The Lockamy\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDFpas] C:\LingLink\PDFpas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EEventManager] C:\PROGRA~1\EPSONS~1\EVENTM~1\EEventManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NMSVC] C:\Program Files\CE\CovenantEyes.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON622D32] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIEKA.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S3572.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nmnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V7 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor7.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 7.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Auth Service - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\authServer.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: EpsonBidirectionalService - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\eEBAPI\eEBSVC.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: SlingAgentService - Sling Media Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sling Media\SlingAgent\SlingAgentService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 13276 bytes

FYI - I'm still getting High CPU messages from Norton. The last one was for Firefox, and the previous one was for AppleMobileDeviceService.exe (which is currently using 50 percent of the CPU).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, then type in *MSCONFIG* and then click OK - "Startup" tab.

Remove the checkmark in these entries in the "Startup Item" column:

*Windows Defender* - or - *MSASCui*

*Adobe ARM*

*QuickTime Task* - or - *QTTask*

*iTunesHelper*

*SunJavaUpdateSched* - or *jusched* - or *Java(TM) Platform - -*

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* - or *mbamgui*

*SUPERAntiSpyware*

*OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher* - or - *ONENOTEM*

After you're done, click Apply - OK - Exit without Restart.

Click Start - Run, then type in *SERVICES.MSC* and then click OK.

Double-click on these entries, one at a time, to open their properties window:

*Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice)

Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice)

CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc)

CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched)

Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo)

FLEXnet Licensing Service

Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate)

hpqwmiex

InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT)

LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService)

RoxMediaDB9

stllsvr

Windows Defender

XAudioService*

If the "Startup Type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

If the "Startup Type" is already set on Manual, close the properties window for that entry.

After you're done with ALL of the above, restart the computer.

After the computer restarts and completely settles down, start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GingerL (Aug 12, 2003)

I have completed all of the steps in post #12. Here is the most recent HijackThis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:56:33 PM, on 10/31/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe
C:\Program Files\CE\CovenantEyes.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\CE\CovenantEyesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Users\The Lockamy\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDFpas] C:\LingLink\PDFpas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EEventManager] C:\PROGRA~1\EPSONS~1\EVENTM~1\EEventManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NMSVC] C:\Program Files\CE\CovenantEyes.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON622D32] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIEKA.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S3572.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nmnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: cespy.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V7 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor7.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 7.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Auth Service - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\authServer.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: EpsonBidirectionalService - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\eEBAPI\eEBSVC.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: SlingAgentService - Sling Media Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sling Media\SlingAgent\SlingAgentService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 12273 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Follow these instructions carefully and completely.

Don't use the computer while each scan is in progress.

-------------------------------------------------------

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Updates(tab) - Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "OK".

Click "Scanner(tab) - *Perform quick scan* - Scan".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

-------------------------------------------------------

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Select the "*Quick Scan*" option, then click "Scan your Computer".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear and the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "Continue".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Remove Threats".

Click "OK - Finish".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "View Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GingerL (Aug 12, 2003)

I completed both of the scans in post #14. The requested logs are below. While the SuperAntiSpyware scan was running, I got the high CPU usage message again. I didn't click on anything, and it eventually went away.

Malwarebytes log:
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 8055

Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421

10/31/2011 9:01:19 PM
mbam-log-2011-10-31 (21-01-19).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 175018
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 41 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SUPERAntiSpyware log:
SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 10/31/2011 at 09:26 PM

Application Version : 5.0.1134

Core Rules Database Version : 7876
Trace Rules Database Version: 5688

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:22:36

Operating System Information
Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit, Service Pack 2 (Build 6.00.6002)
UAC Off - Administrator

Memory items scanned : 714
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 30643
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 6919
File threats detected : 55

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.r1-ads.ace.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.akamai.interclickproxy.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.www.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.googleads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\THE LOCKAMY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\K8SCJPCP.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Other than the occasional high CPU message, how is that laptop running now?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GingerL (Aug 12, 2003)

It is running much better. We still can't get his iPhone to backup so that he can upgrade to the new OS, but that is probably a problem for another forum. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

GingerL said:


> *It is running much better.* We still can't get his iPhone to backup so that he can upgrade to the new OS, but that is probably a problem for another forum. *Thanks for all of your help!*


That's what I wanted to hear. 

You're welcome. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

